# Seat Post Clamped Racks



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey All, 

My wife wants to add a rear rack to her bike, but it's a Felt FW2 carbon job so a normal rear rack isn't doable. She bought a Delta seatpost rack and wants to know if she can clamp to the seatpost right where it enters the seattube. The only problem is her seatpost is carbon. My first thought is this is going to somehow damage the seatpost, but thought I'd see if any of you have any suggestions, ideas, comments, etc. The rack will not have over 20lbs in it and has a rubber protector to go around the seatpost. I'd rather not replace her seatpost if possible and it is even more difficult in that her saddle is no longer available for sale anywhere so I'd have to start buying new saddles to try out ($$$ ouch) because she still wants the option of having a carbon post. Sorry, this is getting complicated . Anyway, any ideas?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Still no thoughts on clamping on to a carbon seatpost? What about a skewer mounted rack? It`ll cost, but not as much as a new seatpost plus a fleet of saddles. I think the Tubus Fly ($$$) even mounts with a single center arm to the brake hole rather than P-clamps or braze on mounts on the upper seatstays.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

can you rig a brake bridge mount instead?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry I haven't responded sooner. Got sidetracked . 

I'll have to look into a skewer or brake mount rack. I already bought the seat post rack but I'm not sure about changing out the seat post. She said she wants titanium but that's seriously $$$. But, I guess it would work. I think the big thing is she doesn't want to lose the "race look" of her bike. Gotta keep it pretty .


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Get an aluminum seatpost in black anno and tell her that it's what all of the top racers are using these days.

I would not clamp that thing onto anything but the cheapest seatpost I can find that fits my bike.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Clamping a rack to a carbon seatpost is a generally believe to be a very, very bad idea. Some people say it's a bad idea to even do for fenders, it certainly doesn't sound like a good idea for a seatpost where a noticeable amount of weight will be supported by it.

An aluminum seatpost would work, though depending how good of a carbon seatpost it is replacing it might make for a worse ride.

Another option that someone else mentioned is to add a Tubus Fly Rack:
http://www.thetouringstore.com/TUBUS/Fly/FLY PAGE.htm



















There are other solutions, but that's probably the best looking one. Relatively easiest to take on and off the bike, to (requires take one bolt off and undoing the rear quick release skewer).

P.S. You might also need the quick release mounting kit from this page, not sure if it comes with it or not:
http://www.thetouringstore.com/TUBUS/Fit Solutions/FIT SOLUTIONS PAGE.htm


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

I think this may help
http://www.amazon.com/Axiom-Streaml...e=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1254802179&sr=8-5


----------

